# Video wiederherstellen



## FreshMilo (30. September 2010)

Folgendes Problem:
Letztes Wochenende haben wir die Party so ein bischen dokumentieren wollen
haben fleißig gefeiert und aufgenommen.
Als sie voll war das Video aufn PC gezogen und das nächste begonnen die Zeit
lief auch, das letzte mal als ich draufgeguckt hab war das Video so bei 45 Minuten,
sprich es wurde aufgenommen.
Als wir die Cam am nächsten Tag angeschlossen haben war kein Video zu finden
aber von 2 davor freien GB waren nur noch 400 MB übrig.
Wir vermuten, dass der Akku der Cam leer war und die Aufnahme so beendet wurde
und das Video nicht mehr richtig gespeichert werden konnte aber irgendwas ist ja noch da...
Kann man das irgendwie wiederherstellen? Ihr würdet einigen Menschen,
mit dem entscheidendem Tipp, einen sehr großen Gefallen tun!^^

Die Kamera: http://www.amazon.com/Flip-Ultra-Cam.../dp/B000V1PXMI (interner Speicher)

MfG Milan


----------



## Zoon (1. Oktober 2010)

Kannst ja die Cam an den Rechner klemmen und probieren ob du mit nem Datenrettungstool drauf zugreifen kannst.

Es gibt das kleine aber feine "CardRecovery" was mir bei vielen SD Karten geholfen hat falls mal aus Versehen was gelöscht wurde. Ob das Tool auch den internen Speicher der Kamera erkennt das weiß ich nicht. Man kan halt Laufwerke angeben wo das Programm suchen soll bzw. auch alle namhaften Kamerahersteller "Canikon" Fuji und co sind gelistet wenn man direkt auf dem Kameraspeicher will. Müsstest bei deiner halt mal probieren, evtl mit "generic Camera" oder den von Windows der Kamera zugewiesenen Laufwerksbuchstaben angeben.


----------



## AchtBit (2. Oktober 2010)

Das brauchst normal nicht suchen. Der temporäre raw Stream wird wahrscheinlich in einem versteckten Systemordner erzeugt. Einfach die Cam ohne die Verbindungssoftware am Pc anstöppeln. Meistens erkennt Win das Gerät dann als Standard Wechseldatenträger. Dann kannst auch alle Daten sehen. Zumindest verhält es sich so bei meinem Nokia 6303 und bei meinem I-Pod. Aus dem Roh Stream musst dann erst mal Video machen. Geht mit VLC


----------

